
Europe’s controversial overhaul of online copyright receives final approval - ElonsMosque
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/26/18280726/europe-copyright-directive
======
phoe-krk
Already discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19490869](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19490869)

------
martin_a
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19490869](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19490869)

------
paule89
Where do i find who voted how, so i don't vote them during the EU Vote in May?

~~~
thg
[https://saveyourinternet.eu/act/](https://saveyourinternet.eu/act/)

Click on your country and you'll get a list. Those are from a previous vote so
won't be entirely accurate, but it'll be close enough.

------
brightball
It will be interesting to see how Brexit jives with this bit of policy news in
the rest of the EU.

